# Stump grinder shielding, clean up....



## 74inchshovel (Mar 18, 2015)

Would welcome some input on this. Lately, it seems shielding my jobs is posing a lot more challenge than the actual grind. Case in point, two jobs today, both required knocking on neighbors door and politely asking to have cars in their drive moved. Both were more than happy to comply. Rocky ground on both jobs. I carry plywood set up like a bi-fold door on hinges, but they blow over in the wind, not so good on uneven ground, rocks bounce off, heavy when wet or covered in dirt etc etc. so I was thinking of having two tarps made, 10x6 and pounding T stakes attaching tarp to stakes. Quick, light, no rock bounce only down side is you will hit the occasional sprinkler line. Thoughts? What are you guys using? 
Has anyone ever heard of a set up using a lawn vac to do clean up? Some sort of power head on the flat bed with a lot of hose. A large backyard stump can take me hours to clean.... On thing I have tried is on some jobs bringing a mower, get 90percent of the chips up and finish it off with the mower. Does a pretty good job of sucking chips out of a lawn. Would welcome any clean up tricks you guys might have as well-thanks!


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Mar 19, 2015)

I use the plywood shields as well, but was thinking of a tarp system too. I'm too cheap to pay the $250 for a pre-fabbed tarp system I have seen advertised. For clean up, I use a shovel and wheelbarrow. I finish with a stihl power broom. It's still work, but beats raking.


----------



## Stump Grinder52 (Mar 19, 2015)

I use a tarp system with grade stakes and wood working clamps,put the stakes down around 3ft from the stump, around the stump,put the tarp draped around the stakes on inside diameter,looks like a giant horse shoe surounding the stump.Clamp the top of the tarp with the stakes and leave about 6" to 12" at the bottom throw a little dirt around the bottom hold the tarp from blowing out till the chips fill it in.Makes clean up a lot easier.


----------



## Steve-Maine (Mar 19, 2015)

I have done stump grinding since early 60's Always carried 4 sheets of plywood to cover windows or doors that might get broken from flying rocks. The first stump grinding job I agreed to clean-up, what a mistake. takes at least 3 times as long to clean up as grinding the stump. After that I never cleaned up and contract stated leave chips where they fall. Would clean walkways and drive. Only lost one job because I wouldn't clean. A lot more money in just grinding.


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yep, i use plywood to cover windows etc too. I make a heck of a lot of money with clean up.


----------



## Mowingman (Mar 19, 2015)

I bought one of those quick fold out/setup tarp shields I saw advertised in the Tree Trader magazine. It has been well worth the money. I only use it a few times/year, but it is still like new after 6 years of use.
Time is money, I am not going to waste 20 or 30 minutes putting up and tearing down stakes and plywood at a grinding site. The folding shield sets up in about a minute or 2 at most.
I do not offer any cleanup service with my grinding. Standard practice for me, is to rake/shovel material into any hole left so a person will not fall in the low place. I also use a hand blower to blow cuttings off of any hard surface, like a walk, patio, or driveway. That is it, and I have never lost a job due to not offering cleanup/hauloff. I refer people who ask about cleanup, to a landscaper friend of mine.
Jeff


----------



## Stump Grinder52 (Mar 19, 2015)

You guys are right ,it's a pain in the *** to pick up and clean up grindings,it's usually the guy that as a fancy yard and a one or two stump job. I'll double the price and tell the person why the price is so high,if they say yes they have to pay,probably amounts to 15% of my work.I upgraded my grinder last August, it has a Sandvic wheel and teeth,keeps 90% of the grindings in the hole,my previous grinder had Green Teeth which was great but thru chips everywhere


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Mar 21, 2015)

Mowingman said:


> I bought one of those quick fold out/setup tarp shields I saw advertised in the Tree Trader magazine. It has been well worth the money. I only use it a few times/year, but it is still like new after 6 years of use.
> Time is money, I am not going to waste 20 or 30 minutes putting up and tearing down stakes and plywood at a grinding site. The folding shield sets up in about a minute or 2 at most.
> I do not offer any cleanup service with my grinding. Standard practice for me, is to rake/shovel material into any hole left so a person will not fall in the low place. I also use a hand blower to blow cuttings off of any hard surface, like a walk, patio, or driveway. That is it, and I have never lost a job due to not offering cleanup/hauloff. I refer people who ask about cleanup, to a landscaper friend of mine.
> Jeff




Ditto....


Bob.....


----------



## climbhightree (Mar 21, 2015)

If I need to shield something I just use plywood 












For clean up I use a backpack blower to quickly move everything back to the hole area. Then the mini and grounds keeper rake to remove the grindings if wanted.

In the past I've used hinged plywood, and it worked well (especially nice when doing street tree stumps). I've looked and the different curtain shields, but haven't bought one...mostly cause I don't want to haul it around.


----------



## climbhightree (Mar 21, 2015)

These are 2 small stumps (6" of actual stump face) that I just did, 6-8" below the ground... but did around a 3' circle to get the roots. 






I sometimes put plywood under the machine to help clean up.

15 mins later all cleaned up, including the holes


----------



## Stump Grinder52 (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice job,can't see the ground around here yet,can't wait for the snow to melt.Used to work for New Penn out of Lebanon till i retired.


----------



## BSG Stumper (May 2, 2015)

I made my own debris guards similar to ones in catalogs. I made the frames our of 1" pvc and used window screening. Attached screening to frame using zip ties and pvc glue. I use two sets of 3 frames and the frames are attached together using simple fence hinges. Have used them for years and they work great, are light weight and the 3 panel system folds into itself for easy mobility and storage. Price for each frame comes to about $40-$45. I've used them next to pools and didn't have a skim a single chip out.


----------



## 066blaster (May 5, 2015)

I use folding tables. If you extend the legs they usually don't tip over. Their not that tall but seem to work good if you keep them close to your grinder... and they don't take up much room in the truck ..only take 10 seconds to set up


----------



## BSG Stumper (May 6, 2015)

Here are pix of my setup. I do paint them when they are new. These frames are about 3 years old. Showing fence hardware I used to connect and how panels fold up easily.


----------



## 74inchshovel (May 6, 2015)

Many great responses, thanks all! BSG- does the window screening hold up well to rocks? Ya, clean up is a *****. I try really hard to bid it out of my grinds, but seem to have to clean 1 in 10 jobs. Yeah, you lose money doing it compared to grinding, but would rather lose that than a customer. And there are people in these parts who refuse to do any sort of manual labor. Climbhightree, I use hinged plywood as well and carry some 5' T stakes to anchor if the wind kicks up. Did not anchor one the other day a a strong gust of wind blew it over and put a good rub into a white vinyl fence. Had to wet sand it out.


----------



## dontbthatguy (May 7, 2015)

I use the bi fold ply wood technique as well. I still end with some chips getting by but for the most part the have made clean up a breeze. 

I would like to see BSGstumpers specs on what he uses. May have to upgrade to that.


----------



## climbhightree (May 7, 2015)

"Screens" are cool and all, and as I said previously I use plywood if by a house and/or a road. But the biggest clean up time saver I've found is putting plywood under the grinder. It allows you to hand shovel, or mini scoop, a lot easier. Plus it also keeps the dirt/grindings from packing in the grass.

I don't have a pic, but I made this grinding video the other week, we're I had the plywood down


----------

